# GM gets suit for Cruze Diesel not being "clean diesel" and software cheats



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Ehhhhhhhhh GM isn't deceiving anyone. Every vehicle would probably fail at some speeds and conditions. Probably cause GM doesn't really know how to program the vehicles properly...Can blame Bosch for that one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Every oil burning car on the road, regardless of refinement into gas or diesel, will fail emissions in some situations. Sounds more to me like this law firm is trying to extort money out of GM. Now if the team from West Virginia that figured out how VW cheated had done the testing I'd be willing to believe the claims. It was the law firm that did the testing.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

obermd said:


> Every oil burning car on the road, regardless of refinement into gas or diesel, will fail emissions in some situations. Sounds more to me like this law firm is trying to extort money out of GM. Now if the team from West Virginia that figured out how VW cheated had done the testing I'd be willing to believe the claims. It was the law firm that did the testing.


Sound's like a shake down to me too... I think we are good to go with our Cruze Diesel's. If there was a cheat the EPA and CARB would have been all over GM by now after the extra scrutiny from the VW cheat deal!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chris Tobin said:


> Sound's like a shake down to me too... I think we are good to go with our Cruze Diesel's. If there was a cheat the EPA and CARB would have been all over GM by now after the extra scrutiny from the VW cheat deal!!!


Agreed. If I remember correctly the EPA tested the CTD as part of the overall testing of diesel cars in the US.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

36K + miles and the tailpipe still shows no signs of soot inside the tailpipe.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ambulance chasers


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Stick to the wall type suit.

If you throw enough snit at the wall, some will stick........standard law practice.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow...******* slimy lawyers. 

Countersue them for defamation once their claims are proven to be the bullshit we already know they are.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

They most likely waited for a regen to do the testing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Countersue them for defamation once their claims are proven to be the bullshit we already know they are.


Hit 'em where it hurts. Countersue for cost of frivolous lawsuit. GM's law team isn't cheap.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Robby said:


> Stick to the wall type suit.
> 
> If you throw enough snit at the wall, some will stick........standard law practice.
> 
> Rob


Could just be an attempt to get GM to settle instead of the cost of defense. I hope GM just defends to the end.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Could just be an attempt to get GM to settle instead of the cost of defense. I hope GM just defends to the end.


I'd say they have to in this scenario. They need to prove that the GM version of a diesel engine is CLEAN or risk hurting sales of the Colorado, Canyon, Silverado and Sierra trucks with Duramax engines as well as the future sale of Diesel Cruze's that we all hope they still put into production!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> I'd say they have to in this scenario. They need to prove that the GM version of a diesel engine is CLEAN or risk hurting sales of the Colorado, Canyon, Silverado and Sierra trucks with Duramax engines as well as the future sale of Diesel Cruze's that we all hope they still put into production!!!


Have to defend to the end, cafe standards are increasing in near future and having diesel being a part of the lineup to increase efficiency is very important. I think it may appear to attorneys some blood is in the water and testing the waters to see if they can get a settlement. And get a huge payout. For the money my CTD is one of my favorite cars I have owned. I want to have opportunities in the future to buy another one.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have 95K miles on my CTD. I will say that the way I drive and amount I drive I average about 520 miles per tank. Yes that is lower than most people, but it is still better than what I usually got out of any gasser car. On that note I can drive 80 mph on the freeway and still average 40+ miles per gallon. I think that is pretty **** fuel efficient.


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

This article states that it was CTD owners who brought the lawsuit up. I dont know if I believe that 100%. I know that many people werent happy for various reasons but I dont believe it was because its not a clean engine. 

https://www.hbsslaw.com/cases/chevy...sel-emissions-lawsuits-chevy-cruze-owners-sue


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Until I can see proof of the software switch, which I suspect Trifecta would already know about since they released a tune for the CTD I see a shitload of smoke & mirrors here.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

If this was legit, it would be all over the news by now. There was one article a month ago and then .... crickets....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I read a few articles about this a month ago and from what I read it sounds like if driven a very specific way the car will put out more emissions than design too, however not once did it show how GM used emissions cheating software like VW. 

Looking into this more its seems ALL cars can put out higher than expected emissions if driven in a very specific way though.... An example might be driving 45mph at 1500RPM in 6th but putting the engine under load(small hills, lugging the engine), engine begins to load up with unburnt fuel since the ECU can only adjust timing.fuel and throttle opening, without a downshift and more RPM it really can't get enough air in to the engine. Test those tailpipe emissions, garuantee they are out of spec compared to "normal operations".


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> I read a few articles about this a month ago and from what I read it sounds like if driven a very specific way the car will put out more emissions than design too, however not once did it show how GM used emissions cheating software like VW.


Yup. Non-compliance is one thing. Cheating is a whole different level. 

And yes, I'm sure it would be CTD owners. All others who are not a government agency would have their lawsuit dismissed out of hand for "lack of standing". I could see a lawsuit on "cheating" since it would devalue the car. But it would be hard to show damages for non-compliance.

Hmmm, IIRC, all CTDs are automatics. I wonder if that's the reason there's no manual. To prevent operating the engine out of it's clean zone. Sure, there's manu-matic, but even that will shift on you in the right situations.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They probably found their "owners" via a mass mailing and got lucky hitting someone right after they fought their dealership on the NOx sensor system repair. I've received these in the past.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

In more important diesel cruze news, the all new 2017 cruze diesel has been spied testing! 2017 Chevy Cruze Diesel Spied Altitude Testing | GM Authority


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> In more important diesel cruze news, the all new 2017 cruze diesel has been spied testing! 2017 Chevy Cruze Diesel Spied Altitude Testing | GM Authority


Looks like they were up in Summit County (Dillon most likely).


----------



## oldestof11 (Apr 3, 2016)

The VW owners are blasting GM over this. It's funny when you bring reason into the discussion, they bring up ignition switches.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I just followed one for a few miles into work last week. Definitely the diesel due to A) being fully camo'd, B) a noticibly larger exhaust and C) that characteristic "whooshing" exhaust note.

My wife was right behind me, and when we got to the parking lot on the walk in I was extremely excited to tell her what it was. I must've looked like I was five to everyone else around.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I just followed one for a few miles into work last week. Definitely the diesel due to A) being fully camo'd, B) a noticibly larger exhaust and C) that characteristic "whooshing" exhaust note.
> 
> My wife was right behind me, and when we got to the parking lot on the walk in I was extremely excited to tell her what it was. I must've looked like I was five to everyone else around.


Photos or it didn't happen??? 

You saw our current holy grail and didn't get photos with a smart phone?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

oldestof11 said:


> The VW owners are blasting GM over this. It's funny when you bring reason into the discussion, they bring up ignition switches.


thats normal....bush did this, clinton did that


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I just followed one for a few miles into work last week. Definitely the diesel due to A) being fully camo'd, B) a noticibly larger exhaust and C) that characteristic "whooshing" exhaust note.
> 
> My wife was right behind me, and when we got to the parking lot on the walk in I was extremely excited to tell her what it was. I must've looked like I was five to everyone else around.


I would've had the same reaction!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

DslGate said:


> Photos or it didn't happen???
> 
> You saw our current holy grail and didn't get photos with a smart phone?


Nope - was more concerned with not having some idiot run into me. Thought about it though. 



diesel said:


> I would've had the same reaction!


I was rather stoked, hah. It was quiet.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Nope - was more concerned with not having some idiot run into me. Thought about it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I was rather stoked, hah. It was quiet.


Sounds like a Whisper Diesel.....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh, most definitely. And whisper it did.


----------

